
Show HN: Easily add auth checks to any react component - thamizhan2611
https://github.com/hasura/react-check-auth
======
thamizhan2611
Author here: We had implemented this using redux before and then moved to the
new context API. This pattern of passing user information in a standard way is
very cool for reusability.

~~~
applecrazy
This is exactly what I was looking for. I was getting tired of passing user
data around manually since I was using Firebase auth.

Now I want to switch from Vue back to React 16.

